# Pro Pics of My Newest Mare



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't believe my luck in getting this gorgeous mare from Rita (WeeOkie Farm). I first saw WeeOkies Cool Dudes Parisienne as a yearling and was really interested in her then. However, I passed her up for another filly that I still have. Well, a few months ago I started looking for another mare and talk about luck...Rita still had Pari for sale...and she's MINE!!!



















Thank you Rita!!


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!



Lucky you!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 25, 2008)

She is WOW... Very pretty!!! Congrats.

~Sandy


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 25, 2008)

AWESOME...........she is so beautiful.

Lucky for you she was still available.


----------



## SirenFarms (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW! Just WOW she is a stunner! i really really like her!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 26, 2008)

Pretty girl!



Congrats


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 26, 2008)

She's very pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I wish I could get some pictures of her trotting...she needs to drive!!!!


----------



## WeeOkie (Jul 26, 2008)

I must say that Pari was not really up for sale, but when Stephanie came back wanting her, I had to say yes. I know she will have a great home with Steph. And she is one beautiful Mare!!

Rita


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 26, 2008)

very pretty little girl....


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 26, 2008)

WeeOkie said:


> I must say that Pari was not really up for sale, but when Stephanie came back wanting her, I had to say yes. Rita


I'm sooooo thankful she was never on your sales page, Rita!!



She probably would have sold long ago had she been on there.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 26, 2008)

What a pretty pretty girl! Love her head


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a gorgeous mare





congratulations


----------



## whitney (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations NICE mare!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 30, 2008)

What a BEAUTY you got!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## loveminis (Jul 30, 2008)

She is beautiful, I love her head. You are very lucky !!


----------



## Devon (Jul 30, 2008)

Shes very pretty





Congrats!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations, Stephanie! She is truely a beautiful little mare with stunning color. Love her neck!

Is she one of the tinies?


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 30, 2008)

Rose, no, she's 32.5" tall. A DEFINITE driving prospect...OMG, you should see her move.











Thanks for the compliments everyone. I always knew I liked her, but I hadn't realized until recently exactly how nice she is! It is later in the year than we usually breed, but we are currently breeding her to our stallion, Redrock Incognito. I am sooo excited to see the resulting foal. That is the one I'm most excited about for next year.


----------



## SWA (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, she's gorgeous Stephanie!




SUPER CONGRATS!


----------

